# No 'Legs' in my wine...



## bein_bein (Jul 6, 2008)

I have always thought that one indicator of a 'good' wine was the 'legs' it produces down the side of the glass. Apparently I was asleep during the education process that explained what produces the legs and what it relates to in the wine. I have noticed in the wines I have made, there is little if any legs when I swirl the wine in my glass and the let it settle...My wines range in alcohol content from 7% to 15% (yes...15%  ). Any ideas??? TIA
Brian


----------



## 3Brothers (Jul 6, 2008)

-3Brothers- are far from experts. But from my understanding of wine etiquite ( swirling and looking) The sweeter the wine or "thicker' on the tongue the more "legs" you'll have on the glass. Just my potentially misguided $.02


----------



## Sacalait (Jul 7, 2008)

Just go by the good old hydrometer and don't give the legs any thought. Legs are caused by the formation of natural glycerin and doesn't indicate the quality of wine. Maybe if you tried swirling in a different type glass you might see some difference.


----------



## bruno (Jul 7, 2008)

I have heard a number of times that legs is not an indicator of the quality of the wine.


----------



## Wine Maker (Jul 7, 2008)

Legs are an indication of alcohol content and not quality. The higher the alcohol content the slower the legs will evaporate.

Here is a citation from wikipedia:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tears_of_wine


----------



## bein_bein (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks guys. I just wanted to be sure I wasn't missing anything in the winemaking process....My wines have all cleared fine and the 'older' ones are aging with a very nice result. From now on I'll just 'listen' to my nose and taste buds!!


----------

